# Cure - tenderizer?



## elkhorn98 (Jan 1, 2008)

At the local grocery store all they have is McCormick Meat tenderizer.  Will that work in place of instacure, prague powder, or morton tender quick?


----------



## smoked (Jan 3, 2008)

nope.......


----------



## richtee (Jan 3, 2008)

Do not be deceived! "Tenderquick" has nothing whatsoever to do with tenderizers. Morton's messed up with that name. TQ is a CURE, not a tenderizer.


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jan 4, 2008)

Where do most people get their cures?  Online?  Butchers?


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 4, 2008)

None to be had local around here.
Check this site
http://www.butcher-packer.com/

or this
http://www.sausagesource.com/catalog/4.html


----------



## badss (Jan 4, 2008)

Better to try a Butcher supply...they usually have all the spices required ...at least in our area.


----------



## hell fire grill (Jan 5, 2008)

Try mortons product locator.

http://www.mortonsalt.com/


----------



## glued2it (Jan 5, 2008)

I go through allot of tender quick. I just buy from whatever grocery store I'm in at the time of need. Speaking of wich I need to pick some more.


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the product locator, but nothing within 50 miles.


----------



## richtee (Jan 6, 2008)

Order from Morton's

http://www.mortonsalt.com/products/m...ing/index.html


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jan 8, 2008)

Found some tenderquick at a local butcher shop.  Now I can make my shoulder bacon.  Thanks for the tips.


----------

